
The slow, sad death of Last.fm - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/style-blog/wp/2014/03/27/the-slow-sad-death-of-last-fm/
======
ToastyMallows
I just googled "open source scrobbler", and came up with
[http://libre.fm](http://libre.fm)

For those looking for a replacement audioscrobbler, there you go!

~~~
ryanmonroe
Last.fm is ending its streaming radio service, not its scrobbling service

~~~
ToastyMallows
Just in case someone wants to switch to open source :)

